# Today Is My First Day At Work V - by Anonymous (~BBW (Multiple) Eating Romance ~XWG)



## Observer (Nov 26, 2006)

_~BBW (Multiple) Eating Romance ~XWG -_ the journey finally ends with a most surprising set of surprises 

*Today Is My First Day At Work V
by Anonymous *​
Saturday morning was perfect; we all breakfasted together at our diner. Sue was on duty and hadn't seen me for a while. 

“Wow, girl, you added some,” she grinned at me, as she sat us at our table. 

“Yeah, I sure did,” I laughed back. “And I intend adding more, so get my pancakes!” 

Bless her, those pancakes didn't stop all morning; we sat around chatting, talking about Ben's idea of the big person's restaurant, mulling over ideas, thinking up how much it would cost each couple and me on my own. A five-way spilt would be good - whoops, six-way split - we forgot Ben wanted in, too! It was good fun. We decided after Christmas we would seriously look into it, but, for now, we just needed to party. 

Around two, we left and went back to our places for sleep and then to get ready. I'd arranged for Odetta to come over to help me dress. Sian and Paul would travel with Rosie and Steve, so I could arrive on my own. Rosie was to ring me when the boss was there, so I could make my entrance. 

We had good fun chatting, as we put makeup on together, and, at 8pm, Sian kissed me goodbye and left. Only then did Odetta begin to dress me. 

First, we encased me in my new “tart” (my hussy one was now too small) Basque. It was incredibly tight and my boobs over-flowed out of the top. Then she put the rich midnight blue velvet skirt around me. It was straight at the front, with drapes of material that scalloped upwards to meet at the top like a bustle. 

Next the same midnight blue top was hooked into place. This was very fitted and had no straps, just my immenseness to keep it up. Bless her, she stitched press studs to my Basque and the top for extra security. It had a rounded hemline and was boned, which gave me an hourglass shape. 

Finally she pinned my long long blonde curls up so that they cascaded down my back when I turned around. I had to gasp at my beauty. Thank goodness for waterproof mascara - I was truly truly beautiful. I slipped my feet into my 5” heels and looked and felt like Queen Bodacia as she set out on her epic battle. 

Just as I had done this, the phone rang. It was Rosie to say the boss was there and dinner was to be served in 30 minutes. Odetta helped me into my cape and then into her car and drove me there herself. It was out of town and took us more than 30 minutes to get there, so, when I arrived, everyone was seated. 

I opened the double doors, and everyone turned to look; with that, Odetta removed my cape. 

A gasp was heard as everyone else saw how truly truly beautiful I looked. With my golden locks flowing down my back, my curves cascading in ripples down my body, the 100lbs I'd gained were on total show as it was all on my tummy. 

As I stood there in my full glory, a chair was scraped across the floor, and there stood the man of my dreams: all 6'3” of him, weighing around 290lb at a guess, a lovely shiny bald head, looking splendid in a tux. He strode across the room towards me. 

As he got near me, he held out his and and said, “Kim, at last we meet. I have saved you a seat at my table.” 

With that, he took my hand and guided me down the stairs. With each step, I could feel myself wobble. My fat just had a life of its own. My ass wiggled as I walked and my belly led the way. All the time I was watching my boss's face; he just couldn't stop smiling at me - with a total look of lust in his eyes. I had been so right; he was a F.A. Hurrah. 

I was very pleased to see my friends at the table, and, once I was seated, talking began and so did the food. I finally found out my boss' name was Bill. 

Rosie kept smiling at me and winking. She looked radiant in a purple fitted top and a short a-line skirt, which showed off her magnificent thighs and ass. Steve couldn't keep his hands off her. His eyes just shone with pride and love. 

Sian had splashed out on a new dress. It was winter white and was a tube dress, again clinging to her every curve. Paul also had his hands full, mainly of her tummy. He couldn't stop rubbing it, and I noticed he kept putting food on her plate. She just smiled and ate it; I think there could be two foodies in our house! Paul was in for some hard work if he kept this up, LOL. 

Bill and I talked and talked. I couldn't tell you how much I ate as I can't remember, and, for me not to know this, I must have been struck by him. I do remember thinking how tasty it was as I ate, and I noticed that Bill always ensured my plate was full. I had been so right to go ahead with my plan; every now and then he would touch me very gently, but it felt like an electric bolt through my body. 

Once the meal was over, it was dancing time. The band started with a cool record, one of my favourites, Christina singing “Beautiful.” Once it started, no one initially was dancing, but Bill stood up and held out his hand to me so that we could be the first on the dance floor. How could I resist? We fitted together perfectly. His height complemented my width, and I felt so at home in his arms. 

After a while, Rosie stood up with Steve and started to dance. As they did, there was a scream. Pauline had seen Steve with Rosie and now knew that we had known she was lying all the time about Steve. She went to leave, but her friends asked her to stay. She left for a while but did return with a tearstained face, the silly girl. 

We danced for a while, and then Bill regrettably said he had to circulate. I sat next to Rosie and watched Sian and Paul on the dance floor as we talked. 

“I so knew you would get on,” Rosie declared. “All these years he has been waiting to meet his Miss Right, and I knew you were her the first day we met. I did hint at it a few times.” 

“Hang on, how well do you know him?” I asked. 

Rosie had the good grace to blush here, “Ummm…well…he's my brother……………..” 

Silence from us both as I digested this information. 

“So you are my boss, too,” I asked quietly. 

“Yes……….I didn't tell you, as I didn't want to lose your friendship. The girls in the office know I'm in charge of the office, but they don't know I own half of the company as well.” 

“So why do you work, if you are so rich?” I demanded to know. 

“Because I wanted friendship,” she whispered. “At school no one wanted to know me. I was rich, but so were they, and I was plump and didn't fit in so….. I thought if I worked, I would find friends who liked me, not my money. Believe me, it was hard before you started, but I also needed to keep an eye on how things worked in the office after complaints from customers. When you arrived, I felt I had found that friend, and I didn't know how to tell you, and now it's ruined everything.” 

And with that she went silent, just sitting there with her head down. 

I thought for a few seconds and then got up and walked away. 

I walked to the band and asked them to play “Hot Legs” by Rod Stewart and to hand me the microphone. They did this as the music started in the background I switched the microphone on and looked straight at our table. As I started to speak, Rosie looked up. 

“Ladies and gentlemen, I love this song and it reminds me of a very special person. This person on my first day smiled at me, made me feel so very welcome, not only in the office, but in their home life as well. She has helped me achieve my dreams [I rubbed my tummy at this point, which caused some laughter] and has been like a sister to myself and Sian. So please, ROSIE WANNER, would you get your hot legs up here and dance until I drop?” 

A huge cheer went up, and Rosie started to cry. But she did stand up and she did walk on to the dance floor, and, boy, did we dance. Have you ever seen a 500lb woman throw some shapes on the dance floor? I can tell you it is a truly sexy sight. 

After the song finished, we got a standing ovation and gave each other a huge hug and I kissed her check, pinched her bum. And whispered “I'll always be your friend, and now that I know you have money, we can so have our restaurant!” 

She just threw her head back and laughed. 

We had a great time for the rest of the evening, and then it was time for the bonuses to be given out. Bill stood on the stage and handed them to each employer as more food was served. When it got to Pauline's turn, he handed her a bigger envelope than the others. We were all intrigued; when she sat opening, she let out a scream. It was one month's wages and her notice, with a note saying that her type of service was no longer required in the office. 

How do I know this? Once she had stormed out of the hall, her so-called friends came over to apologise for not sticking up for Rosie and me, but she had been bullying them also. Silly girl, it cost her her job in the end. 

When it was my turn, I glided up the steps as by now I had changed my shoes. Odetta was a goddess in my eyes, thinking of everything. I received a thin envelope and waited until I was seated. 

“Oh, my God,” I whispered once I'd opened it. 

Sian took it out of my hands and gasped, too. 

“What is it?” Paul demanded. 

“A..A…A cheque for one million dollars and a five thousand a week pay rise,” she stuttered. 

“What?” I said. 

I hadn't seen that. What I had seen was Bill's full name. William Oswald Wanner - it was my WOW. All this time I'd been looking for that wow factor and there he was. Not only did he make me tingle all over like id never felt before but he truly was my Mr W.O.W. 

Sian gave it back to me. I turned to Rosie and asked her if she knew about my bonus. 

“Yes. I knew it would be good. Your sunny nature and hard work has turned our company around; since you joined us, our custom has increased 400%. Word of mouth goes around and both offices have enjoyed a boom; you are worth this much as an employee, but as a friend so much more.” 

I laughed and agreed to accept it; so that we could have equal shares in our new venture, i.e., the restaurant. 

Bill soon returned and never left my side all night. When it was time to go, he asked me to go back to his place, knowing that I knew he was Rosie's brother. I had no reason to worry and, of course, accepted. 

It was three days before I returned home! As we hadn't left the bedroom, I didn't need clothes. Sian knew where I was, as did Rosie. When I returned home, it was only to collect some clothes and my new negligee. I knew I had at last found a home to stay with a man to call my own. 

We had some much in common as we knew from our chats. We also had food in common, too. He adored fat. He enjoyed eating, but, even more, he enjoyed feeding me. Although I had lost weight in those three days as I had other things on my mind, not just food, we both knew it would return and that eventually I would become immobile - as we both wished this. Until then, I would work in the office as always and then work from home. 

I knew I had to talk to Sian and Paul to let them know what was happening. Did they mind? 

Of course, they didn't. Rosie had offered Sian Pauline's old job and the lease on the apartment if I chose to move in with Bill. (She knew I would.) Sian had only one request and that was to ask if she could keep my bed as she had plans - BIG BIG plans. As Paul sat there grinning, rubbing her now very large tummy, I knew what they were and agreed without any hesitation. But I made Paul promise to marry her within six months. They laughed and agreed as long as I gave her away. 

So that's where I leave you now. I found the W.O.W factor I was looking for, and he is here with me now, waiting to feed me. We have been together for five months now, and I have gained another 160lb. I still go to the office in the mornings, and I return home in the afternoons to swim in our pool before I settle in to be fed. Bill is an attentive fiancé. He fills me with desire every time I look at him. Next month, I will walk Sian down the isle, and, the month after, she returns the favour. 

Rosie is married and expecting twins and hit 400lb last week. She is so blooming and eating for ten, LOL. Steve can't keep his hands of her. 

As for our plans for the restaurant &#8211; well, that's another story. 

(The End)


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (May 11, 2020)

Great story, but I couldn't find part 4 anywhere, which is where we meet Odetta. Plus her skips from nearly 350 to 500lbs. I'd like to read it if I can find it.


----------



## Leandro.alex (May 12, 2020)

Today Is My First Day At Work - I


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (May 12, 2020)

So you're saying the part 1 is also part 4 or.....


----------



## Leandro.alex (May 12, 2020)

link to the first part


----------



## Leandro.alex (May 12, 2020)

Part IV Today Is My First Day At Work - IV


----------

